# Wrong Oil



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

When I used to bring my 06 GLI to the dealership in Tennessee a few years a go for oil changes. They would put TDI oil in the car. They told me at that time that what the manufacturer recommends. But since I left that State I've switched to Synthetic oil. Should I be concerned about that


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Wrong Oil (combatready_2003)*

TDI oil is most likely the 505.01 spec, which is a fleet-wide approval.. and if it came from the dealership it prolly was 5W30 Castrol SLX professional.
oh, and the oil is synthetic.
I wouldn't be any more concerned than i would if i let dealerships change my oil.. if i were you.


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Wrong Oil (rickjaguar)*

That's real good to know. Thank a lot


----------

